
Flipboard Raising New Funding at $200 Million Valuation  - Straubiz
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20110323/pretty-flipboard-fundraising-at-an-even-prettier-200-million-valuation/
======
atguy
Flipboard is a great app but that valuation seems WAY too high.

